#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  uggs online Little affect my heart _123

## v624023214

Elegance is a mean flow of sand, old is a Love . Dawn Dance and a half song Elegy morning, goes down a ray of thoughts . Too obsessed with a person,uggs nederland It was touching, sad melody _737, a situation,ugg boots Only silent _753, one thing ,ugg italia negozi, the number of youth to waste . Youth, my sad Love . Train whistle , good clarity , while alive, to see the person you want to see to . People are able to toggle string of words, want to give the action. But met with but also how. A quietly back? The great sad love alone ,uggs online, only three sub- interpretation : let go years not to forget the people should forget that we are gone what is the significance of Love . Years of relentless , but I can not pass the blood flowing sad heart . What his mind you, I love to say for themselves , look out for themselves . Do not care how much fruit end up with , and grow the most important. I do not say you wrong, I have no right to comment on your behavior. If some day ,ugg boots sale Flow thousand, just take a spoonful, I will gently ask you to tears , to say to you , do not cry . Will not necessarily get paid , the idea will not necessarily give the action. Tempered not my wish to look out for themselves , blame the reality is too cruel . Heart of silence , not open the ice and snow melting . Quietly . Wait , end of life,uggs jimmy choo, reincarnation began . 9-221:00 ( editor : end )

----------

